# html5 audio



## Shooter2k (21. Februar 2011)

Hallo liebes Forum,
ich habe ein Problem im <audio> Tag von HTML eine mp3 abzuspielen. Allerdings sollte dies ohne dazugehörige ogg Datei laufen. Gibt es dazu eine Lösung?

Hier mein Beispiel:

<audio src="song.mp3" controls="controls">
Your browser does not support the audio element.
</audio>

Besten Dank


----------



## Alex_T (25. Februar 2011)

Grüße,

schau mal hier rein potentielle Lösung.

Das ganze wurde mit dem Source-Tag realisiert, wobei du dort noch den MIME-Type angeben kannst -> sollte etwaige Probleme mit .ogg-Dateien lösen können...

Schönen Nachmittag noch.


----------



## khaller (15. Juni 2011)

Hallo,

da Firefox und Opera den MP3 Codec bei HTML5 nicht unterstützen, kommt man an OGG zurzeit nicht vorbei. Allerdings gibt es Audio-Scripts, die in solchen Fällen einen Flash-Fallback vollziehen.

Hier unter Audio Scripts sind solche angeführt und wie man diese implementiert. 
Am Beginn der Seite wird gezeigt, welche Browser welchen Codec unterstützen. 

mfg


----------

